# Beef - Refrigerator Shelf Life Question?



## worktogthr (Mar 22, 2016)

So I was in a local supermarket and they had a great deal on choice strip roasts.  Being the meat hoarder I am, I naturally asked for the whole piece.  I asked the butcher if I could just buy the whole piece in the cryovac and he said.. "Why would you do that?  I'll trim some of the fat off for you and charge you the post trimmed weight.  Most markets won't do that so I took him up on the offer.  So now my problem.  I want to cook part of this for Easter Sunday dinner, but that is now 5 days away.  I usually don't like keeping raw meat in the fridge that long before freezing.  Will vaccuum sealing it help prolong the shelf life?  Or am I fine leaving it in the fridge as the butcher wrapped it?  Freezing and then thawing it seems like it would take too long and be too much trouble.

Thanks all!

-Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 22, 2016)

Storing in a Beer Refer, that's rarely open, is the best choice. Otherwise place the meat in the back and coldest section of the refer. You should be fine until Saturday. Take it out add a Rub or at least S&P, rewrap and refer til Sunday...JJ


----------



## thedad45373 (Mar 22, 2016)

I have a question that may go along with this.  Bought roast on 3/12. Cut it into chunks for Irish Stew.  Forgot a bag in back of refrigerator saw it today 3/22

Cook it?  or pitch it?  That is the question.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 22, 2016)

Thedad45373 said:


> I have a question that may go along with this. Bought roast on 3/12. Cut it into chunks for Irish Stew. Forgot a bag in back of refrigerator saw it today 3/22
> 
> Cook it? or pitch it? That is the question.


Smell it...The Nose Knows! 10 days is a long time but the back of a refer stays pretty cold. Beef and Lamb holds up better than Pork or Poultry. If they smell ok, cooking in a stew will take care of any possible Bacteria....JJ


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks so much for the advice Chef!  Worst case scenario I can freeze this one and buy another one closer to Easter... If I have to haha.  Can't resist the price.


----------

